# anyone offer DTG printing



## cedesigns (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to the the t-shirtforums.com. I'm looking for someone who offers DTG printing. I have a few clients that only need a few shirts. They are wanting to get the best quality print. Dose anyone offer or know if anyone who dose? Thank you so much.

Joshua
Creative Edge Designs


----------



## allanf (May 12, 2007)

Looking for the same thing in the other Dallas.....TX. 

Moderator - Just a thought, since this is becoming more popular (DTG), a listing where people can offer their DTG services by State, City?

Thanks!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

You should check out PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com. This site is affiliated with the forum and lists companies in regions that do different types of garment decorating.

There is also a specific board on this forum for referrals / recommendations - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/. You might get more responses in these two locations.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Try info@releasetheclutchmedia.com in Los Angeles


----------



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

cedesigns said:


> Hello, I'm new to the the t-shirtforums.com. I'm looking for someone who offers DTG printing. I have a few clients that only need a few shirts. They are wanting to get the best quality print. Dose anyone offer or know if anyone who dose? Thank you so much.
> 
> Joshua
> Creative Edge Designs


info@releasetheclutchmedia.com in Los Angeles


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

WE AAAAAAALL offer DTG printing LOL


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

... and new ones popping up every day! haha Every other print shop has a DTG printer, these days, and a lot of us tend to congregate here.


----------



## dmMatrix (Jan 10, 2012)

There is only one DTG machine in my current city..... and they are trying to sell it. There is soon to be another and that will be at my place 

So excited to get into doing DTG, I have done way way way too much research... and now I am ready to start seeing how it works for myself


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

dmMatrix said:


> ... I have done way way way too much research...


When it comes to DTG printing, there is no such thing as "too much research"!


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

Justin Walker said:


> When it comes to DTG printing, there is no such thing as "too much research"!



True words have never been spoken ... and Justin knows what he's talking about when it comes to DTG machines ... he's put a lot of time into this segment of the business (DTG printing) and he shares his knowledge on a regular basis.


----------



## mrOscience (May 1, 2013)

We are also looking for a contract printer acationally do a few DTG shirts. We are in Northeast Nebraska. Thanks, Dan 402-six seven five-9795.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Let us know


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

You have to remember with DTG our price structure is not like screen printing.

Ask for samples from the DTG person you decide and do a wash test
(wash the shirt in every load for everyday for about 7 day > taking pictures to see the wash out)

Do not send them a small .jpg and ask for it to make it wider.

*LEARN*
.jpeg .png .eps .pdf .ai .cdr

When you compare prices and the loan wolf and seems like a good deal IT'S NOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## 10nine10 (Aug 8, 2013)

Look for the same thing in Dallas Texas I have the design ready for DTG printing. I just need a company that's good and Dnt charge a arm in a leg


----------



## Richmendoza (Jan 28, 2013)

check out or email 
[email protected] presscustomprint.com
They have a Kornit Storm 2


----------



## EA Signs (Jul 21, 2015)

We have a Summit DTG and we do wholesale and retail printing. Reasonable prices... we'll give you a price list and everything! Arlington, TX
EA Sign Solutions
682-323-5051


----------

